# Dell U2414h DisplayPort Kein Signal



## Sens4 (18. Januar 2017)

Moin,

ich habe seit heute das Problem, dass displayport an einem meiner Monitore (beides u2414h) einfach nicht mehr funktionieren möchte. Ich hatte bis gestern ohne Probleme daisy chain am laufen. Verteiler war mein Hauptmonitor welcher jetzt kein Signal mehr empfangen möchte. Mein "Hauptmonitor" war auf 1.2 eingestellt und der andere nicht. Hat alles funktioniert. Komme heute nach hause ... kein signal.
Ich habe das Kabel an meinem 2. Monitor probiert und da steckt es jetzt immer noch und bei ihm funktioniert es also kann man schon mal ein kaputtes Kabel ausschließen.
Dann dachte ich, ich könne ja mal einfach von meinem 2. zum Hauptmonitor daisy chainen aber lustiger weise kriege ich dann auch kein Signal. (was ja früher bei meinem Hauptmonitor geklappt hat)
Ich habe auch schon versucht bei meinem Hauptmonitor 1.2 wieder zu deaktivieren aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Gibt es da was ich noch machen kann oder werde ich jetzt immer mich mit hdmi + dp begnügen müssen?

Also nochmal zur übersicht:

Hauptmonitor empfängt kein Signal mehr (zeigt aber an das quasi ein Kabel vorhanden ist).
2. Monitor lässt sich nicht auf 1.2 umstellen zeigt dann kein Signal mehr an.

hab eine GTX 1080 falls das interressiert. BIOS update habe ich nocht nicht gemacht weil es meiner Meinung daran nicht liegen kann ?!

Regards,

Sens4


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2017)

Klingt genau wie das, was ich mit meinem U2414H auch hatte. Welche Revision hast du? RevA03 soll fehlerfrei sein und A01 (den ich letztes Jahr eingeschickt habe) soll damals mit der GTX980 Probleme gemacht haben.
Revision steht hinten auf dem Sticker unter dem kürzeren der beiden Barcodes.
Am anderen PC lief der Bildschirm seltsamerweise, aber die Abholung von Dell war da bereits eingeleitet. Wenn du das über Dell abwickelst, wird dir erst ein neuer Bildschirm per UPS zugeschickt und am nächsten Tag der alte abgeholt. Das lustige dabei war, dass die UPS-Verpackung den Bildschirm wesentlich besser geschützt hat als der Originalkarton.

Hol dir mal CustomResolutionUtility und führe die reset-all Datei aus und starte neu. Dadurch werden sämtliche eingetragenen Bildschirme entfernt und neu erkannt. Vielleicht hilft das sogar.


----------



## Sens4 (18. Januar 2017)

Also bei meinem Hauptmonitor (den ich schon eine Weile habe (damals immer nur über hdmi)) ist klar die REV A01 zu erkennen und soweit ich das dem Sticker entnehmen kann, wurde er im Mai 2014 gefertigt. Den neueren den ich seit letzdem Jahr habe, steht bei S/N: ...... - A03 also nehme ich mal an, dass das die REV ist.

Das komische bei dem ist ja (REV A03), dass er sich nicht auf 1.2 umstellen lässt. Also wenn ich ihn auf 1.2 umstelle, kriege ich kein Signal.

Meinst du denn, dass ich meinen alten immer noch ersetzt bekomme da er REV 01 ist ?

Edit.: Habe mal den empfohlenen reset durchgeführt und anscheinend funktioniert jetzt bei dem zweiten Monitor 1.2. Aber ich kann jetzt nicht mit daisy chain den Hauptmonitor anpsrechen. Sind auch beide auf 1.2 gestellt.


----------



## claster17 (18. Januar 2017)

Der Bildschirm hat drei Jahre Garantie. Du kannst dich also beim Support melden.


----------



## Sens4 (19. Januar 2017)

Oh und ich dachte die ganze Zeit nur 2 Jahre ;D Danke für den Hinweis ... Habe schon eine Nachricht an den Support geschickt, mal sehen was ich zurück bekomme. Und danke für die Auskunft !


----------



## claster17 (29. Januar 2017)

Neuer Bildschirm schon da?


----------



## -Nightfly- (1. Februar 2017)

@claster17 woher hast du die Information, dass das Problem mit der A03 behoben sein soll?

EDIT: Habs im Dell Support-Forum gefunden.


----------



## Sens4 (3. Februar 2017)

Das ist echt nervig. Ich habe über Facebook mit einem Mitarbeiter gechatted und nach mehr als einer Woche kam dann raus das die mir nicht helfen können weil mein Monitor anscheinend keine TAG nummer hat (komischerweise der mit der REV03 hat eine TAG nummer hinten). Das heißt ich muss den Amazon service anschreiben ob es zu dem Monitor eine gibt oder bei Amazon eine Reklamation aufgeben welche ich noch diese Tage schreiben werde. Ich hoffe mal Amazon hat auch diese 3 Jahre Garantie.

Wenn es dann zu einem finalen Ergebnis kommt werde ich auf jedenfall noch mal schreiben.

Einen mit DP und den anderen mit HDMI zu betreiben ist dann doch etwas nervig.


----------



## claster17 (3. Februar 2017)

Meiner hatte auch keinen gültigen Servicetag. Ich hab mich allerdings direkt per PN an einen Support Mitarbeiter im Dell Forum gewendet.

Edit: Meinem Nachrichtenaustausch mit DELL-Tom (klick) im Forum zufolge hatte mein Bildschirm zwar einen Servicetag, war aber in der Datenbank nicht auffindbar.


> Hi Freddy,
> Leider wird die ServiceTag in meiner Datenbank nicht gefunden (das war bei den ersten Monitoren mit Servicetag so, als diese eingeführt wurden). ich benötige daher leider noch die Rechnung, damit ich es auslösen kann.
> Grüße
> Tom


Evtl. noch wichtig  für dich:


> Ordernummer (im Falle von Amazon steht diese meist auf dem Karton)
> Solltest du keine Ordernummer und keine Servicetag haben benötige ich bitte die Rechnung als Anhang



Nachdem ich die Amazon-Rechnung hochgeladen habe, kam UPS nach drei Tagen mit dem Austauschgerät  an.


> Hi Freddy,
> Ich habe es an einen Kollegen weiter gegeben, damit er es auslöst. Nicht erschrecken, auf der Benachrichtigung wird ein anderes System stehen. Das ist ok. Liegt nur daran, dass wir die Servicetag des Monitors nicht in der Datenbank haben und somit den Service einfach auf ein anderes System schreiben.
> Grüße
> Tom


----------



## -Nightfly- (3. Februar 2017)

Ja das ist wirklich nervig, habe da auch häufiger schon von gelesen. Die Frage ist, ob Amazon dir nicht nur die Gewährleistung bietet und du damit rausfällst. Alternativ melde dich einfach im Dell Supportforum an, da kannst du dich bei den Serviceleuten per PN melden. Schau, dass du jemanden auswählst der auf die entsprechenden Threads reagiert hat.

EDIT: claster17 war schneller


----------



## claster17 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich hätte wohl vorher die Seite hier aktualisieren sollen. Nunja, siehe Edit oben.



-Nightfly- schrieb:


> EDIT: claster17 war schneller


----------



## Sens4 (3. Februar 2017)

Haha danke euch, ja das ist noch ein guter Rat .. werde dann wohl erstmal den Support anschreiben bevor ich Amazon kontaktiere.


----------



## -Nightfly- (4. Februar 2017)

Der User "Dell-Florian S" im Dell Support Forum hatte auch auf einige der Threads reagiert. Er war bei meiner Recherche am häufigsten bei den aktuellen Threads involviert.


----------



## Sens4 (5. Februar 2017)

-Nightfly- schrieb:


> Der User "Dell-Florian S" im Dell Support Forum hatte auch auf einige der Threads reagiert. Er war bei meiner Recherche am häufigsten bei den aktuellen Threads involviert.



Okay mal sehen ob mir Tom am Montag ~ Dienstag antwortet, ansonsten wende ich mich dann an Florian


----------



## -Nightfly- (5. Februar 2017)

Gib bitte hier Feedback wie das Ganze ausgegangen ist


----------



## Sens4 (7. Februar 2017)

Da ich keine Antwort von Tom erhalten habe, habe ich nun Florian geschrieben. Mal sehen ob ich eine Antwort bekomme. Wie es dann ausgegangen ist, werde ich dann natürlich nochmal schreiben


----------



## -Nightfly- (7. Februar 2017)

Schade, wenn die Leute im Support-Forum nicht antworten, kann man da sehen, ob die Leute online waren? Das fände ich dann dreist


----------



## Sens4 (8. Februar 2017)

Anscheinend haben sich die Regeln verändert. Man darf nicht mehr PN's direkt schreiben sondern muss das zuerst im Forum posten. Nur wenn man Private details austauschen muss soll das über PN's gehen. Das hat mir dann Florian mitgeteilt.


----------



## -Nightfly- (8. Februar 2017)

Ahja, sinnlos, aber wenn es so ist. Bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht. Halt uns weiter auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Sens4 (10. Februar 2017)

Moin,

es wurde ein neuer Monitor verschickt, ich bin gespannt ob er so funktiert wie er soll :S . Das ging alles recht schnell, nachdem wir uns im Thread ausgetauscht haben und ich nochmal sachen probiert habe um ihn nicht vielleicht doch wieder in gang zu setzen. Habe direkt eine UPS Email bekommen für die tracking id. Morgen könnte er schon da sein. Hut ab. Ich bete das mDP/DP funktionieren.

Morgen bezieht sich natürlich dann schon auf heute.


----------



## -Nightfly- (10. Februar 2017)

Klingt gut, ich bin auch gespannt ob es dann klappt.


----------



## Sens4 (10. Februar 2017)

Also er kam heute schon um ~12 an mega schnell. Und mdp hat auch auf anhieb funktioniert. Mal sehen wie es im Langzeittest ist.


----------



## -Nightfly- (10. Februar 2017)

Na das klingt doch super. War dann jetzt ein A03?

Hast mal geguckt ob es ein umgelabelter Alter ist (also mit Update) oder ein neuer? Laut Forum werden die Aufkleber nach einem Update überklebt.


----------



## Sens4 (14. Februar 2017)

Ja ein Rev03er.
Nein, ich konnte auch  nicht wirklich fest ob der jetzt überklebt wurde. Aber ich glaube nicht. Hergestellt wurde er 2015. Habe jetzt gerade noch stress wegen der Abholung angeblich sei UPS schon Montag und Dienstag da gewesen ... Morgen ist der letzte Tag ... 
Naja mal gucken.


----------



## Sens4 (9. Februar 2018)

Es lief jetzt genau 1 Jahr sehr gut. Vorgestern habe ich den PC angeschaltet und nachdem ich, glaube ich, Windows ausgewählt habe (GRUB) bekomme ich wieder ein NO SIGNAL und beide Bildschirme schalten sich aus. Sodass ich entweder über HDMI oder dp 1.1 einen Monitor benutzen muss. Echt nervig.

Zu GRUB: ich benutze seit cä. einem Monat dual boot aber auf jeweils seperaten Festplatten. Es lief auch alles reibungslos bis eben Vorgesten.

EDIT.: Nachdem ich die letzten 3 Tage jeden Mist versucht habe, versuchte ich es mal mit Stecker ziehen an beiden Monitoren und siehe da es läuft wieder!


----------



## tavrosffm (2. September 2018)

hallo zusammen,
ich krame mal die relativ alte diskussion aus da sie ein ähnliches problem wie ich es hab beschreibt.
ich besitze auch den dell 2414h rev03 (keine Ahnung ob rev01 überklebt) und betreibe den seit Jahren an meiner alten nvidia gt 660.
nun hab ich mir mal einen neuen pc zusammengbastelt mit einer 1070ti.
ich möchte beide pcs am monitor betreiben aber egal was ich mache der neue pc will nicht auf anhieb mit dem monitor arbeiten, egal ob alleine angeschlossen oder in kombination mit dem alten pc.
so wilde sachen wie neustart (obwohl im hintergrund gerade windows läuft) sind die einzigste option ihn irgendwann zum laufen zu bringen.
mein alter pc war per mini dp angeschlossen, der funktioniert allerdings auch problemlos mit dp und hdmi, wird also gleich erkannt.
den neuen pc habe ich mit allen kabeln die mir zur verfügung stehen angeschlossen (hdmi,dp, mini dp), doch jedes mal wenn nach einem kaltstart der monitor irgendwann erkannt wird, ist es spätestens beim nächsten hochfahren das gleiche problem.
am angeschlossenen eingang springt der monitor entweder gar nicht an oder zeigt kurz das windows ladebild um dann wider in den energiesparmodus zu gehen.
ich hab nun langsam das gefühl, dass es am pc liegt und irgendeinem fehlenden windows 10 update oder einer graka einstellung.
aufgefallen ist mir auch dass wenn er dann irgendwann läuft die auflösung in windows auf 640x400 steht, aber das kann auch an den neustart im laufenden betrieb liegen.
den neuen pc hab ich, leider auch vergeblich, schon ganz alleine an sämtliche anschlüsse gesteckt.
hat jemand eine idee oder einen tipp was ich noch ausprobieren kann?bin mit meinem latein am ende.
vielen dank schonmal.


----------



## tavrosffm (2. September 2018)

update....hab nun mal alle win10 updates installiert...vor allem das 1803 funktionsupdate scheint besserung gebracht zu haben.ich kann nun immerhin zwischen den eingangsquellen schalten und der neue pc wird erkannt.
allerdings hab ich beide pcs mit nem hdmi kabel angesteckt und trau mich nun nicht wieder die displayports zu benutzen.
gibt es irgend einen nachteil beim betreiben der gtx 1070ti mit einem hdmi kabel am monitor?

update 2
hab mich nun mal doch getraut und das dp kabel reingesteckt und wieder das selbe problem, dass der monitor nicht anspringt.
nun ich lass das jetzt mal auf dem hdmi, hab auch ein bisschen nachgeforscht und mir meine obige frage selbst beantwortet.
da ich also nicht vor habe und mit dem dell monitor sowieso nur nativ full hd auflösung habe macht es wohl keinen unterschied ob hdmi oder dp.
von daher alles gut.
vielen dank dennoch.


----------

